# [Sammelthread] Cookieclicker



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2013)

_*Sammelthread:*_
_*Cookieclicker*_









 

Das neue, epische Klickspiel aus dem Hause Orteil, in dem es in epischen Klickschlachten darum geht, so viel Gebäck wie möglich zu produzieren.









Klick
 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





***IM AUFBAU***​


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2013)

Erster!


DAS Spiel für verregnete, einsame Abende vor dem Rechner!


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

BESCHTE!!!!

Edit:

WO GIBT!!!

Edit 2:

Absolut empfehlenswert das Spiel, jedem zu empfehlen!


----------



## sfc (8. September 2013)

Da braucht wohl jemand ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung fürn Krankenschein?^^


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

sfc schrieb:


> Da braucht wohl jemand ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung fürn Krankenschein?^^


 
mag sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2013)

Wenn das mal nicht geil ist


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht geil ist


 
Das Spiel macht richtig fett süchtig!


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Wie viele Cookies habt ihr den so ?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Mache gerade 7.3 Millionen Cookies die Sekunde.


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Was kann man davon kaufen ?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Was kann man davon kaufen ?


 
Upgrades und co.
Mit denen kann man noch mehr Cookies produzieren und im besten Fall sehr viele Achievements freischalten.


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Was ist Ziel des Games ?


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Was ist Ziel des Games ?



Kekse anklicken


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Upgrades und co.
> Mit denen kann man noch mehr Cookies produzieren und im besten Fall sehr viele Achievements freischalten.


 
Was sind das für Upgrades ?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Kekse anklicken


 
Unter anderem.
Es gibt noch Upgrades die man für 1 Billionen freischalten kann, davon sehe ich gerade 4 Stück, also die Motivation ist bei mir hoch genug.


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Ist das Game p2w?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ist das Game p2w?


 
Nein, alles free2play.
Man kann den Entwicklern etwas spenden, was ich eventuell auch machen werde, die Idee ist ja genial!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2013)

Schön, dass der Sammelthread so gut ankommt 


Wenn ihr noch Infos habt, dann her damit. Wird alles im Laufe der Woche in den Sammelthread integreiert 

Wie viele Kekse ich habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Gibt es auch unterschiedliche Kekse?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2013)

Ja. Aber nur als "Upgrade" zu "erwerben"....


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Meine Keksproduktion läuft auch gut:



Ich spare derzeit auf doppelte Timemachinekeksproduktion.


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Meine Keksproduktion läuft auch gut:
> 
> Bild: keksemmyu6.png - abload.de
> 
> Ich spare derzeit auf doppelte Timemachinekeksproduktion.



Oh mann.
Du scheinst das Spiel echt zu mögen oder? 
Machst du bald ein LP davon?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Oh mann.
> Du scheinst das Spiel echt zu mögen oder?
> Machst du bald ein LP davon?


 
Nein ich mache keine Let's Plays davon, aber GFL macht das eventuell, der ist ein echter Vollprofi darin!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2013)

Hab ihr schon viele. Mache erst 3,3 Millionen pro Sekunde.


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

200 % Milk und noch dazu mehr als 6 Millionen CPS... besser gehts nicht !


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Hab ihr schon viele. Mache erst 3,3 Millionen pro Sekunde.


 
Du musst in Upgrades investieren und am Besten noch im Timemachines!


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Gibt es schon Skillvorlagen?


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

amazing_mosti schrieb:


> 200 % Milk und noch dazu mehr als 6 Millionen CPS... besser gehts nicht !


 
Ja, die Kitties haben mir auch eine Menge gebracht, trotz nur 168% MILK!
Waren mit 9 Milliarden aber auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

tja manche könnens machne nicht


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

ich mach grad 4,5 Mio/s


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

amazing_mosti schrieb:


> tja manche könnens machne nicht


 
Geduld und Ausdauer sind wichtig!
Bin aktuell bei 10,5 Millionen Kekse pro Sekunde und Ihr?


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

bei mir sinde s jetzte fast 10 miuonen


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Mein Ziel ist aktuell die 4 Keksupgrades mit jeweils 1 Billionen Keksgeld zu kaufen.


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2013)

Bringt es überhaupt etwas, im späteren Verlauf (paar Millionen Kekse pro Sekunde) noch auf Farmen, Grandmas und Cursor zu setzen da die im Verhältnis ja viel zu wenig Kekese bringen.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bringt es überhaupt etwas, im späteren Verlauf (paar Millionen Kekse pro Sekunde) noch auf Farmen, Grandmas und Cursor zu setzen da die im Verhältnis ja viel zu wenig Kekese bringen.


 

Auf Farmen bringt nix, aber auf Cursors/Grandmas schon


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2013)

Mit den Upgrades werden besonders die Grandma's wertvoll


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bringt es überhaupt etwas, im späteren Verlauf (paar Millionen Kekse pro Sekunde) noch auf Farmen, Grandmas und Cursor zu setzen da die im Verhältnis ja viel zu wenig Kekese bringen.


 
Ich würde Dir grundsätzlich nur raten in Timemachines und Upgrades zu investieren, oder auch Portale.
Omas, Minen, Fabriken usw. bringen nicht mehr allzuviel.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Es gibt übrigens auch nen Cookieclicker Classic: Cookie Clicker


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch nen Cookieclicker Classic: Cookie Clicker


 
Gefällt mir aber im Vergleich nicht so, ich finde den normalen viel besser!


----------



## _VFB_ (8. September 2013)

Wie ist so die Langzeit motivation ?


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

Vor 10 minuten hatte der Thread doch nur 25 Posts...
Und jetzt 41 
Ihr seid aber schnell


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2013)

Je nachdem wie langweilig einem ist.


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch nen Cookieclicker Classic: Cookie Clicker


 
beim cookie classic ist ein sehr interessanter cheat möglich. man müsse uinfach dön kod epxortieren den man zum weiiederherstellen braucht, ver+ndert die cüükie anzahl und impörtiert dön kod wieder


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Echt? Danke!


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Am Besten sind noch diese zufälligen 7 fach Multiplikatorcookies, die halten 77 Sekunden und bringen einem für diese Zeit die 7 fache Cookiemenge!
Wahnsinn!
Passiert mir aber leider nur sehr selten.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Am Besten sind noch diese zufälligen 7 fach Multiplikatorcookies, die halten 77 Sekunden und bringen einem für diese Zeit die 7 fache Cookiemenge!
> Wahnsinn!
> Passiert mir aber leider nur sehr selten.


 
Es ist Faktor 77.

Oder gibts zwei?


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

Mithilfe des "Lucky Day" Achievments bekommt man doppelt so viele "Goldene Kekse" und diese bleiben auch für die doppelte Zeit vorhanden!


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Es ist Faktor 77.
> 
> Oder gibts zwei?


 
Anscheinend ja, vermutlich 7 fach für 77 Sekunden (das sicher), oder 77 fach für 7 Sekunden, habe ich aber noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja, vermutlich 7 fach für 77 Sekunden (das sicher), oder 77 fach für 7 Sekunden, habe ich aber noch nie gehabt.


 
Ich glaub es sind das 77x soviele, aber für 77 Sekunden


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich glaub es sind das 77x soviele, aber für 77 Sekunden


 
Mit Sicherheit nicht, das hätte ich nämlich bemerkt.
7 fach für 77 Sekunden sind fix!


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Posts der Thread morgen früh hat 
Gibt es einen CO-OP Modus?


----------



## Metalic (8. September 2013)

Nein leider nicht. 43.000 CpS


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Posts der Thread morgen früh hat
> Gibt es einen CO-OP Modus?


 
Leider nicht, wäre aber mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

ich spare zurzeit auf das "quantum conundrum" für 98 milliarden cookies, mit welchem ich mir das doppelte ergebniss der "time machine" erhoffe


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Hatte grad wieder nen goldenen Cookie 

Und es sind echt 7x


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

Aber einen Zombie Modus hat es doch?
Oder Multiplayer 

Habe das Spiel gestern schonmal auf Twitter gesehen und habs 5 Sekunden lang gespielt


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

amazing_mosti schrieb:


> ich spare zurzeit auf das "quantum conundrum" für 98 milliarden cookies, mit welchem ich mir das doppelte ergebniss der "time machine" erhoffe


 
Ich auch, habe schon einmal die Timemachines verdoppelt, war damals mit knapp 10 Milliarden noch vergleichsweise billig, kostet aber aktuell über 98 Milliarden!
Bringt aber auch dementsprechend viel.


----------



## amazing_mosti (8. September 2013)

allerdings bringt das dementsprechend viel.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Ich spar grad auf das für 10 Milliarden


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich spar grad auf das für 10 Milliarden


 
Bin bei 25 Millliarden und spare auf die schon erwähnten 98 Milliarden.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Ich bin jetzt bei 7,5 Milliarden.


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Telmur schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte?


 
Es unterhält einem schon sehr sehr gut.

Vielleicht lassen sich die Entwickler in Zukunft noch einige gute Features einfallen.


----------



## Telmur (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es unterhält einem schon sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Vielleicht lassen sich die Entwickler in Zukunft noch einige gute Features einfallen.



Bei dem Ideenreichtum in dem Spiel, habe ich da keine Zweifel dran!


----------



## Vily (8. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es unterhält einem schon sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Vielleicht lassen sich die Entwickler in Zukunft noch einige gute Features einfallen.



Das ist doch ein Browsergame oder?
F5 steht glaub ich für Neu Laden


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Vily schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Browsergame oder?
> F5 steht glaub ich für Neu Laden


 
Man kann den Speicherstand exportieren.
Außerdem verliert man nichts wenn man die Seite schließt, wenn man sie wieder öffnet geht es normal weiter, nur wenn man den Browserverlauf löscht sollte man den Speicherstand sichern.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2013)

Richtig. Verlieren tut man den Spielstand nur, wenn man seine Cookies löscht....haha, verstanden?


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

yay, nur noch 99 Milliarden fürs nächste Upgrade


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Für das Double Chip Cookie brauch ich noch gut ~65 Milliarden, bei gut 29 Millionen CPS.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. September 2013)

Ich brauch noch 75 Milliarden bei 17 Mio cps.


----------



## RavionHD (8. September 2013)

Habe mir gerade noch 3 Timemachines besorgt und habe etwas über 30 Millionen CPS.
Die drei 100 Milliarden teuren Cookies sind nicht mehr weit entfernt.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

Geniale Sache 

edit: 45000cps... steigend


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Geniale Sache
> 
> edit: 45000cps... steigend


 
Bin grade bei 37 Millionen CPS.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

34 Mio cps


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Die Timemachines und diverse Updates sorgen schon für einen guten Schub.


----------



## GxGamer (9. September 2013)

Das Ding hat sich seit meinem ersten & letzten Besuch aber ganz schön gemacht...


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

so schon über 100.000 CPS

Lohnt sich eher die teureren Sachen zu bauen oder?


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Ja, die teureren Sachen bringen viiiieeel mehr Cookies (Besonders die Zeitmaschinen )


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> so schon über 100.000 CPS
> 
> Lohnt sich eher die teureren Sachen zu bauen oder?


 
Ja, Portale, Timemachine, Cursors und diverse Upgrades sind immer sinnvoll!


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Vor allem die Omas lohnen sich am Ende


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Vor allem die Omas lohnen sich am Ende


 
Also ich investiere lieber in Timemachines und Superkeksen (10% Kekse für jeweils 99 Milliarden habe ich alle gekauft, die +15% kosten 999 Milliarden und werde ich mir danach auch besorgen).
Stehe derzeit bei 42 Millionen CPS.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt 1,24 Billionen Cookies


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

pro Sekunde oO?


----------



## Telmur (9. September 2013)

Einfach die Nacht über Cookies produzieren lassen.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

Was hat es eigentlich mit Milk auf sich zu tun?


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Wenn du viel Milch hast produzieren die Katzen mehr Cps. Milch kriegst du durch Achivements. 

Und nein, nicht 1,24 Billionen in der Sekunde 

In der Sekunde mach ich jetzt 53 Millionen


----------



## BlackNeo (9. September 2013)

Boah, da geht man Abends mal weg und da übeholt ihr mich alle xD

Ich gammel bei 21.088.912,5 CpS rum....


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wenn du viel Milch hast produzieren die Katzen mehr Cps. Milch kriegst du durch Achivements.
> 
> Und nein, nicht 1,24 Billionen in der Sekunde
> 
> In der Sekunde mach ich jetzt 53 Millionen


 
Danke. Bei den Keksebackenden Omas gibt es übrigens ein Forschungszentrum irgendwann, wo Upgrades erforscht werden. Z.B. 1% mehr Kekse überall für 10.000.000.000C.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

So, hab mal die Nacht durchlaufen lassen. Bin jetzt bei 42 Millionen CpS.


----------



## amazing_mosti (9. September 2013)

hahahahh da bin ich also mit meinen 75 Millionen CpS ganz gut am Start oder? ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

Ich weiß noch immer nicht, wie ihr so viel schafft. Investiere eigentlich nur noch in Time Machines.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (9. September 2013)

Cursors, Omas, Timemachines, Upgrades und Portale anfangs auch recht viel (aber inzwischen kaum noch).


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Was für ein sinnloses Game! Ich fange heute Abend nach Feierabend damit an


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Nach Lucky Day gibts übrigens ein weiteres Golden Cookie Upgrade, das kostet dann 77.777.777.777 Cookies


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Ich hasse euch alle, ich habe meinen PC aus reiner Blödheit ausgeschaltet und hänge jetzt bei 45 Millionen CPS rum.
Gegen manche habe ich wohl kaum eine Chance, diese Schweine lassen ihren PC ja Tag und Nacht durchlaufen.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle, ich habe meinen PC aus reiner Blödheit ausgeschaltet und hänge jetzt bei 45 Millionen CPS rum.
> Gegen manche habe ich wohl kaum eine Chance, diese Schweine lassen ihren PC ja Tag und Nacht durchlaufen.



 Ich bin jetzt schon bei 60 Millionen Cps


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

Ich bin bei exakt genauso vielen, Ravioli. Tröste dich.


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich bin bei exakt genauso vielen, Ravioli. Tröste dich.


 
Bei mir kostet eine Timemachine mittlerweile gut 66 Milliarden, die nächsten Updates kosten eine gute Billionen, da werde ich wohl gut sparen müssen.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2013)

Verdammt, ich bin auf der Arbeit aber habe vergessen meinen Spielstand zu sichern, damit ich hier weiter laufen lassen kann


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade einen "Stroke of Luck" Achievement bekommen, und habe in 70 Sekunden 7 goldene Kekse bekommen, das letzte hatte einen Wert von 66 Milliarden.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2013)

Hast die ganze Nacht durchgeklickt? Bei wie vielen CpS bist du nun?


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hast die ganze Nacht durchgeklickt? Bei wie vielen CpS bist du nun?


 
Nein, ich Blödian habe meinen PC ausgeschaltet, während Coldhardt, Mosti und co. den PC die ganze Nacht an hatten und mir vorraus sind.
Ich bin bei aktuell 55 Millionen CPS.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Ich bin erst bei 65 Millionnen.

Bobi holt auf


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Bin bei 61.5 Millionen CPS, immer auf die goldenen Cookies achten.



screenSHU - The fastest screen capture ever.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Du meine Fresse 

Wie lang der da wohl dran gesessen ist?


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Du meine Fresse
> 
> Wie lang der da wohl dran gesessen ist?


 
Wahrscheinlich seit Release, also gut einem Monat.

Man siehe den Preis für die nächste Timemachine.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Der hat ja über 800 Timemachines


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

Einen Monat ist das Game raus. Also länger als einen Monat auf keinen Fall.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Ich habs mir kurz mal angesehen und die hälfte davon funzt: Cheating - Cookie Clicker Wiki in dem man das Zeug einfach in die Browser-Konsole eintippt.  Von daher ist das eigentlich witzlos oder?


----------



## Telmur (9. September 2013)

Witzlos ist es, wenn man es macht. Man sieht aber, dass man gecheatet hat. Außerdem ist es wie immer so, wenn man cheatet, macht es keinen spaß mehr.


----------



## Metalic (9. September 2013)

Muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden ob er die Befehle nutzt.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden ob er die Befehle nutzt.


 
Ja, schon klar nur muss ich mich dann über manche Ergebnisse nicht wundern...


----------



## Coldhardt (9. September 2013)

Ich hab grad aufgehört. War glaub ich eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## RavionHD (9. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habs mir kurz mal angesehen und die hälfte davon funzt: Cheating - Cookie Clicker Wiki in dem man das Zeug einfach in die Browser-Konsole eintippt.  Von daher ist das eigentlich witzlos oder?


 
Schade, jetzt bin ich extrem demotiviert, ich höre auf.
Man weiß nicht mehr wer ehrlich spielt und wer nicht, ich habe einfach den Speicherstand importiert und das kam dabei raus:

Bild: cookiepyk89.png - abload.de


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt bin ich extrem demotiviert, ich höre auf.
> Man weiß nicht mehr wer ehrlich spielt und wer nicht, ich habe einfach den Speicherstand importiert und das kam dabei raus:
> 
> Bild: cookiepyk89.png - abload.de



Ja, genau das hab ich gemeint. Das sollte nicht funktionieren


----------



## BlackNeo (9. September 2013)

Wers nutzt ist doch blöd, ich spiel das Game trotzdem weiter bis ich alle normalen Achivments hab 

Wer cheatet um weiter zu kommen ist doof


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2013)

Wie kann man den Spielstand denn sichern? 
Hab grad mal angefangen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

Gehste oben in der Mitte auf "Menü" und dann "Export Save".


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. September 2013)

Und das speichert dann wo?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. September 2013)

Den Text kopierste in ne Textdatei. Wenn du weiterzocken willst, gehste auf "Import Save" und fügst es wieder ein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. September 2013)

Ich bin erst bei 2mioCPS, wie macht ihr das dass ihr 46mio bekommt? 

Macht aber verdammt Laune


----------



## BlackNeo (10. September 2013)

Bin jetzt bei ca. 50 mio CpS und bald fängt die Grandmapocalypse an 

Ich will auf jeden Fall die 1 mrd CpS und alle regulären Achivments schaffen, das dauert xD


----------



## Laudian (10. September 2013)

Mich hat das Fieber auch erwischt... Bin jetzt bei 85 mio cps, und hatte gerade meinen ersten roten cookie, der mir -23mrd eingebracht hat... echt mies. Bei 500mrd aufm Konto aber zu verkraften.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (10. September 2013)

Habs eben erst angefangen, bin jetzt bei 110cps, habt ihr irgendwelche tips?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. September 2013)

Farms sind schlecht. 
Spiele auch gleich weiter.


----------



## Pikus (10. September 2013)

*Hust*


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2013)

Ah das macht so fun, warum auch immer


----------



## Broow (10. September 2013)

Scheiß auf BF4 & GTAV!
Das Spie list geil!!!


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich mal wieder vom masturbieren abhalten muss, ist dieses Spiel die perfekte Beschäftigungstherapie. Danke dafür 

*UPDATE* Des weiteren habe ich jetzt nen Krampf im Zeigefinger und meine Maus ist defekt. Na vielen dank auch


----------



## KeKs (10. September 2013)

Oh man Redbull  ich werd das sowas von suchten.


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2013)

> UPDATE Des weiteren habe ich jetzt nen Krampf im Zeigefinger und meine Maus ist defekt. Na vielen dank auch


Tjoa man muss es halt nicht übertreiben xD
Meine gute Razer hält durch aber ich mach grad nur 155k/s  
Scheiß aufs klicken, ich chill nebenbei auf 9gag oder so, da kommen die Cookies schneller als gedacht


----------



## Broow (10. September 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal wieder vom masturbieren abhalten muss, ist dieses Spiel die perfekte Beschäftigungstherapie. Danke dafür
> 
> *UPDATE* Des weiteren habe ich jetzt nen Krampf im Zeigefinger und meine Maus ist defekt. Na vielen dank auch


 
Wobei man sagen muss du hättest auch nen Krampf im Arm bekommen können, hättest du dich anderst beschäftigt !


----------



## Xagi (10. September 2013)

...statt selber zu klicken hab ich mir grad ne halbe stunde lets play angeschaut ...mmm...hab das gefühl damit gehöre ich erst recht zu den bekloppten


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2013)

gz zur Main:
Cookie Clicker: Klickorgie sorgt für viel Spaß im PCGH-Extreme-Forum


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

Looooool, wie geil 

Bin jetzt bei 83 mio CpS und 1. Stufe Grandmapocalypse, hab heute eh noch viel zu tun, da lass ich die Cookies für mich arbeiten


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Grandmapocalypse,



Was das ?


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2013)

DOcean schrieb:


> Was das ?


 
Die beginnt mit dem Upgrade "One Mind" aus dem Bingo Center/Research Facility und hat interessante Auswirkungen: Grandmapocalypse - Cookie Clicker Wiki


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Es gibt ein neues Update 

Jetzt gibt es "Antimatter Condensers", kosten 3.999.999 Cookies und eine gibt 999.999 Cookies per Second 

Bin dadurch von 153 mio CpS auf 376 mio CpS gekommen


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. September 2013)

Der Antimatter condenser ist echt cool!
Kostet wenig und bringt verdammt viel 
Bin jetzt bei 88mio CPS

EDIT: 94Mio, das geht verdammt schnell mit den Dingern


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Cool, ich hatte bei meinen 516mio cps schon fast die Motivation verloren 
Edit: Habe ich 500 Mio gesagt ? 1,5mrd cps sinds doch jetzt 

Aber soweit ich das bisher sehe ist die wichtigste Einkommensquelle der Goldene Keks, der 10% auf deinen aktuellen Kontostand bringt (maximal das 1200fache der cps). Inzwischen achte ich immer drauf nie unter 6 Billionen cookies zu kommen, damit sich der 10% Keks auch wirklich lohnt.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Ich kauf mir jetzt erst mal das 3. Antimatter Condenser Upgrade, danach hol ich mir den Elder Pact.

Ich will ja irgendwann mal durch den roten Keks den "Elder Frenzy" Buff bekommen, der erhöht für 6 Sekunden die CpS um das 666-fache!


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Nein, der Rote Keks bringt dir Minus. Ich weiß nicht genau wieviel, aber nicht allzu viel.

Es gibt aber einen Goldenen der für 17 Sekunden 777fach auf manuelles Klicken bringt. Ist aber trotzdem nicht ansatzweise so toll wie der, der sofort 1200xCPS bringt.

Btw, 21mrd cps


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Der Rote hat verschiedene Wirkungen, mit 5% gibts den "Elder Frenzy" Buff.

Er kann auch deine CpS für 66 sek halbieren, dir aber auch einiges an Cookies dazugeben.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Stimmt, sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Mein erster roter Cookie hat mir Minus gebracht, und seitdem habe ich davon keinen mehr angeklickt. Ich hab aber auch nie in eine Wiki oder so geguckt. Naja, inzwischen kriege ich eh keine roten cookies mehr.

Ich bin jetzt auch etwas traurig dass ich bei 300 goldenen Cookies noch keine einzige Cookie-Chain hatte.


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2013)

> Nein, der Rote Keks bringt dir Minus. Ich weiß nicht genau wieviel, aber nicht allzu viel.


Naja also ~130 Milliarden finde ich nun doch schon heftig 

Btw es gab nen Update.
Gibt nun einen Antimatter Condenser und mein CP/S Anzeige hat sich verschoben ^^


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja also ~130 Milliarden finde ich nun doch schon heftig


 
Naja, 5% deines Kontostands zieht der ab, das ist jetzt wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, nicht jedes mal, hier gibts alle Auswirkungen Nachzulesen: Red Cookie - Cookie Clicker Wiki


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Habe ich ja inzwischen auch eingesehen  Trotzdem sind die roten Kekse Doof. Ich nehme lieber 2 Goldene, und kriege dann durch 7fache cps für 77 Sekunden und anschließend durch einen 10% Keks 20 Billionen auf die Hand. So kriegt man die teuren Updates doch relativ schnell voll.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Du hast beim roten halt die 5% Chance auf 6 sekunden x666, das ist schon cool^^


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Irgendwie nicht. Du hast eine 5% Chance auf das 3996fache deiner CPS.

Mal angenommen du kriegst den x7 Buff und danach den 10% Cookie, dann sind das 1200*7*CPS = 8400 CPS

Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt definitiv höher als 5%, natürlich vorausgesetzt man hat "Get Lucky" schon, damit der x7 Cookie doppelt so lange hält.

Gerade wieder passiert, hatte x7 und habe ne Minute später die 10% bekommen. Bäm, 17 Billionen


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

Jetzt mal ein paar ganz blöde Fragen: Hat man da keinen Account oder so? Wie speichert man denn da?


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Das wird automatisch alle 60 Sekunden als Cookie (War irgendwie klar, nä?) gespeichert, zusätzlich kannst du auf "Menu --> Export Save" gehen, da kriegst du dann einen Code den du irgendwo speichern musst und später wieder importieren kannst.


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

Ah ok, danke 

Edit: Wie krieg ich denn eigentlich mehr Milch?


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Milch bekommst du automatisch durch Achievments.


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2013)

Hmm das Antimaterie dingens ist OP. 33 gekauft und schon mach ich ca 700mio/s


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

50 gekauft, und ich mache 12mrd die Sekunde  Vor allem die Verdopplungen der Antimatter Dinger für 400 mrd ist geschenkt, und dazu konnte man nochmal die Omas vervierfachen... 315 Billionen aufm Konto, ich komme gut voran 

Edit: Ups, was rede ich da. 3,5mrd die Sekunde sinds natürlich... Aber mit dem golden cookie Buff, der fast permanent läuft, sinds dann 24mrd...


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm das Antimaterie dingens ist OP. 33 gekauft und schon mach ich ca 700mio/s


 
Wie lange bist du denn schon dabei? Ich mein 3.999.999.999 Cookies pro Dingernskirchen sind ja schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Meine Antimateriedinger kosten jetzt 4,3 Billionen, und sind damit immernoch "günstiger" als die Time Machines die ich in den letzten Tagen angesammelt habe, davon kostet eine inzwischen 5,8 Billionen.


in die Reichweite der Antimateriedinger sollte man gut nach einem bis 1 1/2 Tagen kommen denke ich.


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Wie lange bist du denn schon dabei? Ich mein 3.999.999.999 Cookies pro Dingernskirchen sind ja schon ne Hausnummer


 
4 Tage  Aber ich lass es nicht immer laufen.


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

Mein Zeigefinger tut langsam weh  Wieviel kriegt ihr so für einen Klick?


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

140millionen bzw. mit dem x7 Keks eine Milliarde. Ich klick aber nicht mehr, nichtmal wenn ich einen x777 Keks habe, das lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. September 2013)

Gibts irgendeine Richtlinie in der man die sich die Sachen kaufen sollte?


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Immer das teuerste was du dir leisten kannst. Ich hab mir ne Excel Tabelle erstellt in der ich den Grenznutzen der verschiedenen Objekte vergleichen kann, das lohnt aber eigentlich erst wenn man alles Sachen hat und es darum geht festzulegen, in welchem Verhältnis die zueinander stehen sollten.

Während der "Aufbauphase" lohnen sich die teuren Gebäude immer sehr viel mehr als die billigen.


----------



## godfather22 (15. September 2013)

Das Spiel wäre mit nem Coop-Modus bestimmt richtig hammer 

So dass man Clans gründen kann und dann alle Cookies zusammengerechnet werden, die man über die Zeit produziert, unabhängig davon wieviele man ausgibt.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2013)

Bin jetzt bei knapp 900mio CpS, mal schauen ob ich wenn ichs über Nacht laufen lasse mir morgen die Kitten Engineers kaufen kann


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Ich hab das am Anfang einmal gemacht (über Nacht laufen lassen), aber später lohnt das einfach nicht mehr. Die CPS dienen eigentlich nurnoch als Begrenzung für die Golden Cookies, aber was automatisch produziert wird ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2013)

Wie willst du sonst effektiv an Cookies kommen? Mit dem geklicke sicherlich nicht


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Naja, ein einzelner golden cookie bringt mir 1200 mal meine aktuellen CPS, was 20 Minuten afk Farming entspricht, wenn ich vorher noch einen x7 cookie hatte kriege ich dafür sogar 8400CPS, was dann gleich mal 2 Stunden und 20 Minuten entspricht.

Alle ~100 Sekunden kriege ich einen Cookie, jeder zweite davon ist einer der 10% Cookies, davon wiederum die Hälfte mit x7... in 10 Minuten Klicken auf Goldene Kekse farme ich weit mehr als wenn ich den PC die Nacht durch laufen lasse.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2013)

Nun gut, aber mein PC frisst im Idle fast nichts und ich downloade eh ein paar Games oder Anime-Folgen über Nacht wegen meinem lahmen Inet.

Da lass ich Cookie Clicker im Hintergrund schön laufen und erfeue mich an vielen Cookies wenn ich zurück komme


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2013)

Das Spiel macht ja echt richtig Spaß und ich bin schon regelrecht süchtig danach aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es ziemlich langweilig werden kann, wenn man einmal alles freigeschaltet hat.
Arbeiten die Entwickler noch wirklich daran, also dass da immer mal wieder neue Sachen kommen?


----------



## DOcean (16. September 2013)

ja die Antimateriefarmen sind ja neu 

klick mal in der Mitte rechts auf Updates. da kannst du alles nachlesen...


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2013)

Ich bin kurz davor die Grandmapocalypse zu starten. Sollte ich das tun oder bringt mir das durch den roten Cookie mehr Nach- als Vorteile?


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2013)

Naja, wenn du Glück hast dann hauste massive Boni mit den roten Cookie raus, ansonsten wäre das ganze für die Archievements interessant da die ja mehr Milch bringen. 
Hab sie bei mir mittlerweile aber auch wieder beendet.


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2013)

Wie lange dauert es denn so in etwa die Apokalypse zu beenden? Wieviele Grandmas hast du im Einsatz?


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2013)

Starte sie und beende sie so schnell wie möglich, also auf Stage 3 kommen und Elder Covenant kaufen. Das gibt Achivments und die Grandmas machen auch mit -5% Cooki-Multiplier abartigg viele Cookies.

Ich hab 150 Grandmas und 100 Portale und meine Grandmas machen fast 29 mrd CpS.

Das ganze zu beenden dauert etwas, da der Elder Covenant 6,666,666,666,665Cookies kostet.


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn so in etwa die Apokalypse zu beenden? Wieviele Grandmas hast du im Einsatz?


 
150grannis und es kostet 6.6bio sie zu beenden 


> und meine Grandmas machen fast 29 mrd CpS.


Wie zur Hölle?  Meine machen 27mio/s


----------



## DOcean (16. September 2013)

Spielt einer mit Addons? Add-Ons - Cookie Clicker Wiki


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2013)

Hm nö, keiner dieser Addons sieht nützlich aus und Cheaten wollt ich nu eigentlich nicht


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2013)

Ich bin es auch eher so gewohnt, dass Spiele, wenn man cheated keinen Spaß mehr machen :/


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade das erste mal von diesen Heavenly Chips gelesen.... Ich denke mal dass ich reseten werde sobald ich alle Upgrades und Achievements habe. Dauert aber noch ein wenig bis ich die 777 Cookies angeklickt habe, bin jetzt bei 503.

Cookies Baked All Time: 2,311,528,xxx,xxx,xxx (Die letzten Stellen ändern sich zu schnell). Das würde schon einen ganz ordentlichen Bonus geben. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich Lust habe danach noch einmal anzufangen.

Immerhin fehlen mir nurnoch 4 Upgrades, davon 2* 200 Billionen und einmal 900 Billionen, das letzte ist bislang unbekannt. Das bei einem Kontostand von 700 Billionen.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle?  Meine machen 27mio/s


 
Waaaah, Schreibfehler 

Sind bei mir ~30 mio CpS durch die 155 Grannies^^


----------



## Hiazu (16. September 2013)

eines der besten Browsergames die ich je gespielt habe
und ich starte auch bald dieses Grandmapokalypse dings

hat mich ziemlich gefesselt dieses Spiel


----------



## godfather22 (16. September 2013)

Wieviele cps kriegt ihr gerade so?


----------



## Hiazu (16. September 2013)

aktuell 547.360.840 Cookies pro Sekunde


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

6,2 Milliarden, aber ich hab gerade die 900 Billionen für die Kitten Engineers zusammen... Mal sehen was für einen Sprung die bringen, da lasse ich mich ja lieber überraschen als in die Wiki zu gucken.


Edit: Ich meinte die Kitten Overseers, nicht die Engineers.


----------



## Hiazu (16. September 2013)

auf die Kitten Engineers spare ich auch grad ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. September 2013)

Habe das Spiel vor 8 Stunden angefangen, bin bei 40,8 Mio. Cookies/Sekunde.
Soll ich eher die Upgrades machen oder mehr Antimateriedingens kaufen?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok habe jetzt 60,5 Mio. CpS


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2013)

Richtig toll werden die Antimaterie Dinger erst wenn man 50 davon hat, da kriegt man nochmal mehrere Updates um die zu verdoppeln.

Ich hab mir ne Excel Tabelle gemacht in der ich immer Preis und Ertrag der einzelnen Gebäude reinschreibe, da sehe ich sofort was ich ausbauen muss. Gilt natürlich genauso für die Upgrades.


----------



## meekee7 (17. September 2013)

Mein Status nach einer Woche: 

35,7 Billiarden Cookies insgesamt, 25,3 Milliarden CPS, 1 Million CPC, 19,5 Billiarden handgemachte Cookies, 1116 Goldcookies
1,150 Gebäude, alle Upgrades (Elder Covenant nicht aktiv), alle Achievements außer den 4 Prestigeachievements


Ich rate im übrigen vom Elder Covenant ab, ein Elder Pledge ist später ziemlich billig und der Verlust durch den Elder Covenant ist weit größer. Da der einzige spielerisch relevante Grandmapocalypse die roten Cookies sind lohnt es sich bei unbeaufsichtigtem Spielen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Laudian (17. September 2013)

Ich mach jetzt noch weiter bis ich die fehlenden 23 Time Machines und 25 Antimateriedinger habe, für die letzten Achievements. Danach aktiviere ich das Prestige System


----------



## godfather22 (17. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Richtig toll werden die Antimaterie Dinger erst wenn man 50 davon hat, da kriegt man nochmal mehrere Updates um die zu verdoppeln.
> 
> Ich hab mir ne Excel Tabelle gemacht in der ich immer Preis und Ertrag der einzelnen Gebäude reinschreibe, da sehe ich sofort was ich ausbauen muss. Gilt natürlich genauso für die Upgrades.


 
Kannst du die vielleicht hier posten? Ich bin zu faul 

Hab gerade knapp 300mio./s und spare auf den Elder Pact


----------



## Laudian (17. September 2013)

Da gibts nicht viel zu Posten, die Tabelle besteht ja eigentlich nur aus Zahlen, und die werden bei dir anders sein als bei mir.

Im Grunde ist die so aufgebaut:
Anzahl 160
Ertrag 4200000
Ertrag/S 26250 (Ertrag/Anzahl)
Preis 155000000000
Effektivität 1,69 (Ertrag/S/Preis*10000000)

Wenn man die Upgrades mit den Gebäuden vergleichen will muss man eben noch den Multiplier einbeziehen, also Ertrag =  Ertrag * Multiplier.


----------



## meekee7 (18. September 2013)

Im Wiki werden verschiedene Tabellen präsentiert

Search results for 'Excel' - Cookie Clicker Wiki - Cookie Clicker Wiki


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2013)

Würde ich euch das Script Cookie Monster empfehlen, ist sehr hilfreich, berechnet die Effizienz von den zur Verfügung stehenden Upgrades und Bauwerken, nimmt einem aber trotzdem nicht das Spielen ab.
Auch brauch man keine extra Tabellen oder Seiten, es wird einfach eine Leiste unten eingeblendet.  Ich bin übrigens gerade bei 3,5 Mrd Cps.
Ab wievielen Heavenly Chips würdet ihr denn reseten?


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2013)

Nach all den Tagen und wirklich fleißigem Cookiegeklicke bin ich nu auch schon bei 21m/s angekommen. 
Aber man, ich hab keine Lust mehr, die 100 Antimatters vollzubekommen dauert EWIG


----------



## Hiazu (22. September 2013)

ich bin grad bei 4,5mrd/s und es dauert schon ewig die 100 Zeitmaschinen zu bekommen xD

bin zurzeit am überlegen ob ich die grandmapocalypse starten soll, danach soll man ja auch nochmal nen guten boost bekommen


----------



## Hardwell (1. Oktober 2013)

und wie schauts bei euch Cookieclickern aus?

das ist mein aktueller Zwischenstand


----------



## Hiazu (1. Oktober 2013)

ich bin grad dabei die antimatter condenser auf 100 zu bringen, ansonsten hab ich mir schon alle upgrades gekauft und auch viele der Achievments schon geholt
und ich habe einen cps von 16.798.826.531


----------



## Laudian (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt bei 526 Heavenly Chips. Achievements habe ich alle, insgesamt 150 Trilliarden Cookies baked all Time (150.000.000.000.000.000). Golden Cookie Clicks sind inzwischen 1210.

Das nervigste sind die Research Center Upgrades, die Dauern immer ewig -.-


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, heute oder morgen bekommt der Startpost mal das große Update 

Wenn einer von euch noch Ideen dafür hat, oder Vorschläger, wie es aussehen und was mit rein soll, könnt ihr euch gerne melden


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Oktober 2013)

Wie wärs, wenn du das Dungeonsystem erklärst, dass im nächsten Patch kommen soll?^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal ein Vorschlag 

Wird gemacht, dann hab ich auch was um den patch zu füllen


----------



## godfather22 (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin mitlerweile bei 13858030770,2 CPS 
Hab leider kaum noch Upgrades überig, also nur noch die, die kommen wenn man mehr Gebäude baut


----------



## Laudian (14. Oktober 2013)

986 Heavenly Chips & 290.000.000.000 CPS 
Aber solange kein Update kommt lasse ich das nurnoch im Hintergrund mitlaufen. Updates habe ich jetzt schon zum dritten mal oder so schon alle gekauft ^^


----------



## Hiazu (14. Oktober 2013)

mir fehlen noch 6 Antimatter condenser, dann hab ich endlich 100 und kann zum ersten mal resetten


----------



## godfather22 (21. März 2014)

wie siehts aus? Spielt noch jemand


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. März 2014)

Ach, den Fred gibt's noch immer? 
Also ich habs aufgegeben als ich mal meine Cookies gelöscht hab.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2014)

Mein Browser läuft weiter, der CookieClicker Tab wird nie geschlossen  Bin jetzt bei 55000 Heavenly Chips und arbeite am letzten Achievement... 200 von allem... Das dauert noch ewig wenns nicht bald wieder ein Update gibt. Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich dass zu Ostern noch was kommt.


----------



## godfather22 (21. März 2014)

Vor einem Monat hat es mich wieder gepackt und hab jetzt mitlerweile auch 1300HeavenlyChips. Hab heute das dritte mal resettet und schon wieder mehrt CPS als zu Ende meines ersten runns.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. März 2014)

Hab wieder angefangen.


----------



## Hardwell (4. Januar 2016)

Spielt das Spiel noch jemand?
Hab das heute durch zufall wieder gefunden


----------



## Doenertaker (17. Februar 2016)

V2.0 ist mittlerweile draußen und es gibt einige Neuerungen, wenn das mal kein Anreiz ist wieder anzufangen dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tip, gleich mal wieder mein altes Savegame rausgekramt


----------

